# Old Tool Find Again



## rdunn12 (Oct 15, 2008)

I got this Master Shop multi tool tonight and was wondering if anyone had any experience with it or one like it.It still has the plastic on the lower tubes and runs smooth and quiet.A little dirty from sitting up.I have a bunch of accessories,chucks and what not for it still wrapped in plastic and never used.Is it a keeper?What do you guys think?


----------



## Scott (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Ronald!

Nice find!  If it goes round and round, it is good!  At the very least you could set it up as a dedicated buffing station.  But these things really were pretty good machines for their time and purpose.  The worst thing I have heard about these are that they take less than common tooling.  Does it have a morse taper in the headstock spindle?  What size and thread for the spindle?  Can you put a live center in the tailstock?  Those kinds of things.  But I think if you give this machine a chance, you'll find you like it.

Scott.


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks a lot like a Shopsmith which doesn't have the MT, but Grizzly has the adaptor.  Came with a dead center in tail stock.


----------



## mick (Oct 15, 2008)

Ron, it basically looks identical to a ShopSmith, which is what got me started in penturning. I'm assuming that it has attachments for a saw, drillpress, sander... etc? I had to buy an adapter to fit on the headstock to take a #2 morse taper and a live center for the tailstock. I wonder if the ShopSmith stuff will fit? Since I bought my lathe I leave it at our Decatur house and have all my dedicated tools here. That gives me the basic tools up there. I haven't turned on it in quite awhile but use the saw or drill press all the time. I think you'll find it very usefull once you're used to changing it over from tool to tool.

One other thing that comes to mind...It has an odd size arbor for the saw but SS sells an adaptor so you can use common blades


----------



## DocStram (Oct 16, 2008)

Call SS and tell them you bought one that still has the wrapper on the ways. How cool.  The people are SS are extremely friendly and very, very helpful.  
BTW how much did you get it for?


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm concerned about that machine blocking your path to the scroll saw!


----------



## rdunn12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Doc.That was the best part I got it for 150.00!I thought that was a steal.What do you think?


----------



## DocStram (Oct 16, 2008)

Ron ...... I hope you didn't give them your real name.  Once they realize how much they could have sold it for ... they're gonna come looking for you.  

You can use it for so many things.   Of course, as a lathe .... but you can also set up your buffing wheels on it ..... or get a sanding disc .... or a drill chuck for blanks.  You definitely got a bargain.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TBone (Oct 16, 2008)

DocStram said:


> .......You definitely got a bargain. :biggrin::biggrin:


 
There's an understatement if I ever heard one. A steal is closer.   :biggrin:


----------

